# What year is this Rambler shaftdrive?



## lewnbarb55 (May 14, 2014)

Found this antique as is. I was wondering about what year it is, If the steel rims were laced in later and who made it.

Also notice the rear suspension. I also got the gear covers but haven't put them on. The serial number is as follows:

   51348
D          P

on the bottom bracket. The D and P are below and on either side of the numbers, D on the left side and P on the right.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 14, 2014)

Judging by the badge, I think that's a later one.. during the ABC era.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 15, 2014)

This has to have been made after the ABC. In the ABC era the Rambler frames still had the fancy filigree lugs just as they did prior to the ABC. This is a mid to late 1900's Pope made Rambler. Basically identical to all the other Pope bikes but still sporting the "Rambler detachable grips". The wheels have been replaced.


----------



## highwheel431 (May 15, 2014)

*Pope MFG the secound time around*

Ken,

You are correct that this is after ABC/ACM and is a Pope Mfg frame.  

The traditional Rambler reinforced frames where used on chainless bikes through at least 1905.  By 1908 the standard Columbia style frame was being used on Rambler chainless bikes.  Rambler chainless' were made at least through 1918 but I don't don't know if they were made all the way through 1922 like Columbia.  I have no data on 1906 & 1907 or anthing after 1918.

The Rambler hand grips were used through at least 1914 and by 1916 the grips were leather wraped wood.  No data on 1915

The cushion frame without a spring front fork was available in 1908 through at least 1912. No data on 1913.  By 1914 the cushion frame was only available in a two speed with a spring fork.

So with that being said this bike could be as early as 1906 and as late as 1913.  

Ross


----------



## lewnbarb55 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

